# pigeon hunting



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Guys.

I have been wondering, what is the best ammo for pigeons?

I've looked at 9.5mm steel balls but wasn't sure whether they would be okay?

All opinions welcome!

Cheers Luke


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

9.5mm is what i hunt with when i do , some argue that lead is better , but i dont like it at all , it is heavier and delivers more mass , but whe use that when 9.5mm is also awesome ? it is easy t make yourself though (lead) but STEEL ! all the way for me


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

The ones I looked at were 72 for £2.38.. is this a good price?


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

You maybe could check this German site where i order my steelies http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=9990622&Page=2

don't know what the shipping to England is but 200 pcs for 5,60 euros about 4,80 British pounds

Cheers

Arne


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea, steel is fine for pigeons until you shoot at a pigeon on a steel bridge beam and have that steel ball come back as fast as it went out. Lead stays put when hitting a hard surface. -- Tex


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I hadn't thought of that Tex-Shooter.. but I would be using it in the woods

AKLEIN i will have a look at the site!









Cheers Luke


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bounces off trees just like any other hard surface. Wear safety glasses always. I have taken plenty of doves with 3/8 steel, just don't shoot further than you can reasonably hit with confidance. We all have fly aways now and then but that should be the exception. Good hunting.
Philly


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

LBurnett said:


> I hadn't thought of that Tex-Shooter.. but I would be using it in the woods
> 
> AKLEIN i will have a look at the site!
> 
> ...


Careful, petrified forests are like steel...


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I wont be actually inside the woods, i'll be on flatland shooting into the open trees. But yes I will be carefull!









Cheers Luke


----------

